# PM's



## pondman (Mar 8, 2018)

Is it still possible to send private messages ? I cant find a way to do it since the site change over, all messages seem to be open to view now.


----------



## Dcm81 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'd also like to know. I can only do profile posts but no more pm to be found....


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 8, 2018)

Click on someone's name and it's "Start conversation".


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 8, 2018)

Were you looking to PM me for my shipping address for the EVH Cobweb?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Mar 8, 2018)

You forgot the paraphrased gospel quote from EVH about how pondman should give you the guitar.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 8, 2018)

You can either click someone's name and choose "Start Conversation" or go to your profile page, choose "Conversations", then "Start Conversation".


----------



## pondman (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, start conversation works for me now


----------

